#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Дзен в Екатеринбурге

## Влад Ежов

Может ли кто-нибудь подсказать контакты дзен-буддистов Екатеринбурга (может быть, учителей, или просто знающих людей, или общины, если есть)?

----------


## woltang

ПОстараюсь найти вам координаты одного парня. ОН Уехал из Питера в Екатеринбург и там практикует... (но попозже напишу)

----------


## Влад Ежов

Спасибо!

----------


## Александр Ш

> Может ли кто-нибудь подсказать контакты дзен-буддистов Екатеринбурга (может быть, учителей, или просто знающих людей, или общины, если есть)?


Тоже интересуюсь.
Вопрос Влада был довольно давно - за это время многое могло измениться...
Буду благодарен за любую информацию, хоть в этой теме, хоть в личных сообщениях.

----------


## Eshe Drug

Быть кто-то должен, но скорее всего каждый сам по себе!((

----------


## Майкл

Я рядом с Екатеринбургом проживаю, г. Берёзовский. Но я скорее ученик чем практик. Общению буду рад.

----------


## Дмитрий Ру

Интересно, за последние шесть лет что-то изменилось? Есть ли практикующие в Екатеринбурге?

----------


## Саша Рымарь

13-14 октября 2012 в Екатеринбурге пройдет введение в практику дзен и однодневный ретрит. Проводят ученики мастера Кайсена. Подробности на сайте: http://zen-kaisen.ru/zen-news/yekaterinburg-zazen/ - там же есть и контактный телефон организатора из Екатеринбурга.

----------

Антон Трегубов (27.09.2012)

----------


## Антон Сабуров

Всем кто заходит в эту ветку. 
Практика дзадзен (школа Риндзай) проводится 2 раза в неделю по средам и воскресеньям. 
Подробности тут: https://vk.com/rinzai_ekb

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------

